# Ping, host, and nslookup work, but csup and ports won't connect



## ideogon (Mar 9, 2009)

I finally got my FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE system to connect to my home network (a Verizon DSL router) by installing the correct driver (myk0) for my Marvell Yukon Ethernet adapter (ASUS M3A78-T motherboard).  Now I can finally ping and look up hosts and nslookup, and I'm sure a couple other nifty things.

I cannot, however, connect to my DreamHost SSH account.  I cannot update the ports collection using csup.  I cannot either check my ports against the portaudit database file, because it won't download.  These activities always result in an "operation timed out" or "no route to host" error.  Therefor, I can't get anything actually useful done with my Internet connection!

Can you guys provide some leads?  My /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/rc.conf are all globally readable.  I've configured DHCP via sysinstall after installing this new Ethernet adapter, so it's added a couple things to the /etc/rc.conf and /etc/resolv.conf, but none of it looks obviously wrong to me.

----------
/etc/rc.conf
----------

ifconfig_myk0="DHCP"
hostname="dev.ideogon.com"
moused_type="intellimouse"
moused_enable="NO"
ntpdate_flags="ntp-1.vt.edu"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
amd_enable="NO"
sshd_enable="NO"
inetd_enable="NO"

-------------
/etc/resolv.conf
-------------

search myhome.westell.com
nameserver 192.168.1.1
nameserver 192.168.1.1


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 9, 2009)

you must turn off the Hardware checksumming. 


> ifconfig myk0 -rxcsum


or add in /etc/rc.conf something like this


> ifconfig_myk0="-rxcsum DHCP"


----------



## ideogon (Mar 9, 2009)

*Solved!*

Amazing!  Thanks so much, pamdirac!!!  I'm updating ports and the outlook seems promising, again!

Just another small question:  Why?!  Why do I need to disable hardware checksumming?  I'd have never connected those dots lol.


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 9, 2009)

ideogon said:
			
		

> ... Why?!  Why do I need to disable hardware checksumming? ...



I had the same problem with a 88E8072 and after some test I found this "bug" in the marvell driver but I don't know the "Why"


----------



## trev (Mar 10, 2009)

pamdirac said:
			
		

> I had the same problem with a 88E8072 and after some test I found this "bug" in the marvell driver but I don't know the "Why"



I hope you filed a PR to get it fixed?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

Just pick up an Intel or Broadcom for a few bucks somewhere. I assume you have room to expand?


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 10, 2009)

trev said:
			
		

> I hope you filed a PR to get it fixed?



still no, I want to do other tests.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Just pick up an Intel or Broadcom for a few bucks somewhere ...



I found this Ethernet Adapter in my company laptop


----------

